# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Agosto 2010



## ac_cernax (1 Ago 2010 às 04:39)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Ago 2010 às 04:45)

Boas Noites! 

Depois de umas madrugadas bastante agradáveis, voltamos às noites frescas, para não dizer frias, e logo ao FDS.

Sigo com *15.2ºC*, vento fraco e bastante nevoeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2010 às 16:58)

Boas tardes .

Ambiente por aqui,na rua mais agradavél ,vento novamente de SW em moderado,actual 33.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2010 às 18:26)

Nuvens altas e vento moderado,actual 32.1ºC .

Temperaturas de hoje 16.4ºC / 33.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2010 às 18:47)

Boas.

Depois de 2 dias bem passados na Figueira da Foz, apesar do tempo meio farrusco, eis-me de volta a Viseu, com céu limpo e vento fraco, na ordem dos 15km/h.

Quando consultei a estação sobre a rajada máxima destes 2 dias em que estive ausente, vi estupefacto que o anemómetro fixou uma rajada de 81.4km/h, mas o meu avô disse que o vento não esteve nada de mais. Pergunto a alguém da malta, em especial perto de Viseu se me consegue confirmar um valor minimamente semelhante neste FDS. Relembro que tive fogos algo perto, mas...


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2010 às 18:53)

Pedro disse:


> Boas.
> Quando consultei a estação sobre a rajada máxima destes 2 dias em que estive ausente, vi estupefacto que o anemómetro fixou uma rajada de 81.4km/h, mas o meu avô disse que o vento não esteve nada de mais. Pergunto a alguém da malta, em especial perto de Viseu se me consegue confirmar um valor minimamente semelhante neste FDS. Relembro que tive fogos algo perto, mas...



É impossível teres tido esse valor de rajada, nem eu que estou no litoral e tenho o anemómetro no 9ºandar tenho esses valores, muito menos no Verão, só se numa trovoada muito localizada. Esse valor só se justificaria se tivesse havido uma trovoada muito intensa por perto nos últimos dias e/ou estivéssemos debaixo de uma grande depressão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2010 às 23:50)

Boas,o ambiente de hoje,já vale,para deixar abrir as janelas,até que enfim ,vento de W,actual 21.3ºC.

Por esta parte,acabaram-se as férias ,voltamos à velha rotina ,já com muitos anos .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2010 às 12:36)

Boas tardes .

Está-se mesmo a ver  que o pessoal anda de férias por estas bandas ,hoje já tive que alinhar ao trabalho .

Por aqui o ambiente nada de excessos,até nem está mal ,actual 30.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2010 às 14:14)

Céu limpo e vento muito fraco,actual 32.1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (2 Ago 2010 às 14:57)

Boa tarde!

De regresso a casa, com céu limpo e *30,3ºC*.


A mínima ficou nos *14,8ºC* (nada mau!)


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Ago 2010 às 15:44)

Boas Tardes!

Céu limpo e *25.8ºC*.

Mínima de *14.2ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Ago 2010 às 16:36)

Por cá dia ameno, ainda não deve ter passado dos 28ºC, com vento fraco de NW. Céu parcialemnte nublado por nuvens altas a Este e _cumulus_ a Norte.

Mínima de 15.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2010 às 18:57)

Boas tardes.

A tarde de hoje ainda foi amena nas temperaturas ,deu para aguentar ,nada de sufocar.

Céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 32.9ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.0ºC / 35.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Ago 2010 às 20:19)

Tarde amena com vento moderado, por vezes forte com rajadas assustadoras...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2010 às 21:00)

Por aqui a temperatura ainda em alta 29.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Ago 2010 às 21:07)

Céu limpo, com algum nevoeiro  já a aparecer a SW.

Actuais 23.2ºC e 56%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2010 às 22:20)

Ligeira brisa com 26.6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (2 Ago 2010 às 22:39)

Noite ainda quente... com *22,5ºC* por enquanto.


Os extremos do dia foram: *14,8ºC  32,1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (2 Ago 2010 às 23:37)

Boa Noite!

Esta semana, vou reportar da Vila do Pinhão.

Por agora, céu limpo e vento fraco.
Cerca de 27ºC. (Registados num termómetro de mercúrio, exposto)


----------



## Z13 (3 Ago 2010 às 11:44)

Por aqui ainda fresco: *23,9ºC* (muito longe dos 32ºC previstos...)


A mínima ficou em *13,2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2010 às 12:37)

Boas tardes.

Ambiente ainda não muito quente,devido ao vento moderado que apareceu hoje de NE .

Céu limpo e 31.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2010 às 14:09)

O vento por aqui passou de moderado a fraco,já a fazer disparar as temperaturas ,actual 33.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2010 às 14:47)

Por Viseu, manhã fresca e de céu limpo, acompanhada de muito vento moderado em regime de rajadas por vezes bem fortes. 

Tarde esta já quentita e um pouco abafada, com vento moderado de N, mas mais calmo que esta manhã


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Ago 2010 às 15:39)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e *32.6ºC*.

Mínima de *19.4ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2010 às 17:11)

Céu limpo, apenas preturbado por uma coluna do fumo do incêndio de Nelas; algum calor e vento fraco de NNW.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Ago 2010 às 20:15)

boas

depois de alguns problemas tecnicos no meu pc ca estou de volta

por aqui a noite depois das 5h da manha levantou-se vento moderado e assim se manteve ate agora. o ceu esteve sempre limpo. 
a minima foi de 19.6ºC e a maxima de 33.4ºC 

actualmente esta vento moderado, ceu limpo e com 28.3ºC


----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2010 às 20:15)

Céu limpo e vento fraco, na casa dos 6km/h de N.

Actuais 31.2ºC e 20%HR(ou menos).


----------



## Serrano (3 Ago 2010 às 20:57)

Máxima de 32.3ºC e mínima de 16ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2010 às 21:20)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NNE, na casa dos 5km/h.

Actuais 28.1ºC e 45%HR.


----------



## Z13 (3 Ago 2010 às 22:17)

Depois de uma manhã fresca a tarde animou com o calor!

Extremos do dia: *13,2ºC  33,0ºC*


Neste momento ainda *23,2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2010 às 22:29)

Boas noites.

A tarde de hoje já foi quentinha e com a noite continua,vento fraco,actual 28.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 20.8ºC / 35.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Ago 2010 às 23:33)

tudo calmo por aqui, ceu limpo, sem vento 
e com 24.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2010 às 23:37)

Vento fraco e 27.2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Ago 2010 às 01:02)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e *24.1ºC*.

Máxima de *33.2ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Ago 2010 às 11:03)

Céu limpo e vento moderado e constante de NE.

Mínima de 19.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2010 às 12:50)

Boas tardes.

Voltamos ao ambiente quente,hoje já se nota mais um bocadinho .

Céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 34.1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (4 Ago 2010 às 13:35)

*30,1ºC*


Mínima de *13,9ºC* esta manhã...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2010 às 14:11)

Por aqui o ambiente vai aquecendo ,actual 35.3ºC.


----------



## João Soares (4 Ago 2010 às 16:48)

Boas tardes !!

*Pinhão:*Registo ao momento, cerca de *39ºC* (termometro de mercúrio exposto)


----------



## Veterano (4 Ago 2010 às 17:02)

João Soares disse:


> Boas tardes !!
> 
> *Pinhão:*Registo ao momento, cerca de *39ºC* (termometro de mercúrio exposto)



  Aqui mesmo junto ao oceano, estarão pouco mais de metade desse valor, João, deixa-te estar à sombra.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2010 às 21:44)

Boas noites .

Por aqui o ambiente de tarde já foi com o regresso novamente do quente ...

Céu com nuvens altas e ainda 28.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 23.7ºC / 37.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (4 Ago 2010 às 22:52)

Dia bem quente pelo Nordeste com extremos de *13,9ºC  33,1ºC*


Neste momento ainda *21,2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2010 às 23:08)

Noite quente ainda por aqui com 27.4ºC.


----------



## João Soares (5 Ago 2010 às 10:03)

Bom Dia!

Ontem ao fim da tarde, céu pouco nublado por _Cirrus Stratiformis Perlúcidus Undulatus_.

Sendo um termometro de mercúrio do qual me sigo e não de um digital é dificil saber claramente as máximas 
Mas ontem ainda tocou nos 40ºC

Às 21h: 34ºC
Às 22h: 32ºC
Às 00h: 28ºC

---

Hoje, o céu encontra-se nublado e cerca de 26ºC.


----------



## Z13 (5 Ago 2010 às 11:00)

Por enquanto *23,3ºC* e céu limpo.


A mínima foi agradável, *11,7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2010 às 13:50)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e 33.0ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Ago 2010 às 14:41)

Boas Tardes!

E mais um dia relativamente quente por aqui.

Céu limpo, vento fraco e *31.2ºC*.

Mínima de *18.0ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Ago 2010 às 16:56)

boas

por aqui foi um dia de sol, com algum nevoeiro sobre o rio... 
a minima foi de 17.0ºC e a maxima de 32.6ºC

actualmente estao 31.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2010 às 19:03)

Boas tardes.

Tarde quente e ainda continua,actual 33.6ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (5 Ago 2010 às 20:42)

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Actuais 28.3ºC e 23%HR.


----------



## Z13 (5 Ago 2010 às 21:34)

Hoje parece um pouco mais fresco do que ontem!

Neste momento *23,3ºC* e céu limpo.

Os extremos do dia foram: *11,7ºC  31,8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2010 às 22:57)

Boas,ambiente por aqui ainda no morno ,actual 27.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 22.0ºC / 35.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Ago 2010 às 23:02)

esta tudo calmo, ceu limpo, alguma brisa e com 23.2ºC


----------



## Fil (6 Ago 2010 às 00:37)

Boas, dia bem mais agradável que os anteriores com uma máxima de 27,0ºC e mínima de 14,1ºC. Neste momento céu limpo e 19,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2010 às 12:42)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui tudo igual ,actual 32.3ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Serrano (6 Ago 2010 às 14:05)

32ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2010 às 14:09)

Lá vai aquecendo ,actual 34.3ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Ago 2010 às 14:52)

Boas Tardes!

Céu limpo, vento fraco e *34.1ºC*.

Mínima de *20.4ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Ago 2010 às 15:40)

Boas.

Madrugada muito ventosa a de hoje, com vento em rajadas certamente acima dos 40km/h, o som era assustador, custava a adormecer até porque estou rodeado por mata, daí o meu problema com o anemómetro. A ventania foi mais forte entre as 5h e as 5:45h.

Esta tarde está a ser quenteinha e nada ventosa ao contrário da manhã.

Mínima de 19.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Ago 2010 às 20:17)

Céu limpo e algum fumo a WNW, o que torna este pôr do sol incrivelmente encarnado...

VI agora o registo de rajada máxima, foi 45.4km/h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2010 às 20:35)

Boas,por aqui ainda muito ,vento muito fraco e com 32.6ºC,


----------



## Mjhb (6 Ago 2010 às 21:12)

Céu limpo e vento fraco em intensificação lenta.

Actuais 28.4ºC e HR inferior a 20%.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2010 às 22:19)

Boas,vento quente e 30.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 20.7ºC / 37.3ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Ago 2010 às 23:18)

Por aqui ainda *27.0ºC*. Noite bem agradável para andar na rua. 

Máxima de *35.0ºC*.


----------



## Fil (7 Ago 2010 às 01:18)

Boas, neste momento estão 20,0ºC e o habitual céu limpo de verão. Mínima do dia de 13,5ºC e máxima de 28,2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Ago 2010 às 08:02)

Céu limpo, vento fraco de NE e já algum calor...

Actuais 23.5ºC e 21%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Ago 2010 às 12:26)

Sol, céu azul e um cxalor já abafante, com muito fumo entre NNW e NE.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Ago 2010 às 12:36)

Bem, estava curioso por saber a temperatura real actual pus a base da estação numa varanda bem protegida, virada a Norte e os dados agradaram-me muito, mas por um lado decepciona-me que não os possa ter assim verdadeiros a toda a hora...

Actuais 33.8ºC e 22%HR.

O sensor ao sol marca 41ºC!!!!!


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Ago 2010 às 13:35)

Boas Tardes!

Céu pouco nublado, vento inferior a 5 km/h, e *35.0ºC*.

Mínima de *21.8ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Ago 2010 às 14:12)

Céu sem nuvens, excepto umas cumulus insignificantes a SE e fumo a NNE.

Actuais 35.8ºC e 22%HR.

Por hoje já não vou recorrer mais a basa para consulta de dados do exterior...


----------



## Mjhb (7 Ago 2010 às 15:40)

A nuvem de fumo já vai condensando o vapor de água...


----------



## dahon (7 Ago 2010 às 16:09)

Boas!

A oeste de mim é isto que se vê:










(Peço desculpa por causa dos fios.)

Acho que é um *Pirocumulus* mas não tenho a certeza.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Ago 2010 às 16:15)

Por aqui estão *37.4ºC* e céu com algumas nuvens de pequena dimensão.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Ago 2010 às 17:28)

dahon disse:


> Boas!
> 
> A oeste de mim é isto que se vê:
> 
> ...



Sim,era isso mesmo,um pyrocumulus. Chegou a uma altira que a estrura superior da nuvem de fumo parecia mesmo uma couve-flor.... Tipo cumulunimbus a desenvolver!

----------------------------
Parece que o vento ao girar para N trouxe fumo consigo...

Começa a tresandar a queimado!!!
Também já se ouve as músicas da Mónica Sintra, que vem actuar amanhã aqui a Vila Chã de Sá!!!(Desculpem o off-topic)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Ago 2010 às 17:46)

Boas a todos!

Avisto 2 incêndios, ainda há fumo no Alvão que lavra desde 5ª Feira e um outro no concelho de Boticas (na Serra do Barroso).

*Temperatura: 36.3ºC HR: 16% Pressão: 1018hpa Vento: 3.6km/h S/SW*

De referir a máxima do ano registada no dia 28/07 às 17:46 de *37.3ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (7 Ago 2010 às 21:08)

Céu maioritariamente nublado por fumo proveniente dos incêndios a N e NE da cidade.

Crepúsculo muito rosado, bastante belo...


----------



## Mjhb (7 Ago 2010 às 23:02)

Céu com algum fumo,  vento fraco e 27.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Ago 2010 às 23:27)

Despeço-me por hoje com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Actuais 25.4ºC e 24%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2010 às 00:26)

Boas,por aqui ainda com 30.2ºC.

Temperaturas de  hoje 25.2ºC / 39.3ºC .


----------



## Fil (8 Ago 2010 às 03:23)

Boas, por cá céu limpo e desde há uma hora levantou-se bastante vento de NE, a temperatura actual é de 22,0ºC. Extremos do dia de 17.0ºC / 31,5ºC.

Por certo, mínimas hoje:
Minha casa: 17,0ºC
Estação IM: 14,9ºC
Estação IPB: 10,0ºC


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2010 às 07:36)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco de NE.

Actuais 23.6ºC e 31%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2010 às 08:57)

Por Viseu o céu vai-se abrindo, vê-se muito fumo na atmosfera e poeira também um pouco...

Vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2010 às 09:25)

Depois de uma fase em que o céu quase ficou limpo, apesar de estar meio branco, graças à poeira e fumo, agora a convecção parece querer acordar, desenvolvem-se nuvens ainda que timidamente(ainda!!!).


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Ago 2010 às 16:42)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui o dia têm sido de céu muito nublado ou encoberto, por vezes caem umas pingas cheias de terra que sujam tudo.

Também já deu para ver alguma trovoada.

Temperatura actual: *28.3ºC*.

Mínima de *23.1ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2010 às 16:44)

Boas,céu encoberto e ambiente abafado,actual 31.9ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (8 Ago 2010 às 16:50)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,céu encoberto e ambiente abafado,actual 31.9ºC.



"Bota" abafado nisso! Na rua transpira-se mais que noutros dias, apesar de estar menos 7.4C que ontem! :S

Sei que na Covilhã (Teixoso) já caíram umas boas pingas que molharam o chão entre as 14h/15h30!

Em Cernache também já pinga, pelo que deve andar perto, sendo de esperar que caia ao menos 1 pingo até ao fim da tarde!


----------



## Paulo H (8 Ago 2010 às 17:09)

Já pinga na zona sul da cidade! São pingos pequenos, como chuvisco, mas pouco..


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2010 às 17:34)

Por cá só nuvens, pó e fumo.

será que vejo precipitação hoje??????


----------



## GARFEL (8 Ago 2010 às 19:00)

por aqui 
á parte de que cada vez que caiem umas pingas
estas serem quase de barro
sim barro
os carros ficam vermelhos em vez de molhados
não se passa nada 
sol nem vê-lo


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2010 às 19:04)

GARFEL disse:


> por aqui
> á parte de que cada vez que caiem umas pingas
> estas serem quase de barro
> sim barro
> ...



Oh, não me importava...

Ao menos via qualquer coisa meio molhada a cair do céu, que é uma coisa que me acalma e reconforta...


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2010 às 19:57)

Céu cada vez mais escuro e nublado, muito pó...

Actuais 30.2ºC e 22%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Ago 2010 às 21:15)

boas

estive este fim de semana em gouveia, onde o sabado foi de ceu geralmente limpo se nao houve vento naqueles lados... hoje o dia chegou com algum vento fraco, e com´o ceu esteve praticamente sempre encoberto, e houve alguns pingos, e alguma trovoada durante a tarde... 
as pingas da chuva eram grossas e castanhas do pó e do fumo 
as temperaturas variaram entre os 20 e os 35ºC 

agora estou em santa comba, onde o abiente esta mais abafado, o ceu esta nublado, vento fraco e com 27.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2010 às 21:34)

Boas,muitas nuvens ainda e vento fraco,actual 28.9ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 23.8ºC / 33.5ºC.


----------



## Geiras (8 Ago 2010 às 21:34)

As nuvens que por aqui passaram e deixaram chuva e trovoada também eram castanhas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2010 às 23:25)

Boas,por aqui cairam alguns aguaceiros algum tempo,resultado ,já tive que encostar o carro ao portão do quintal e dar um banho ao bolinhas na rua,tinha mudado de cor ,continua quente ,sem vento e 27.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Ago 2010 às 00:06)

por aqui continua quente com 26.2ºC, algum vento fraco e ceu nublado...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Ago 2010 às 10:56)

Bom dia,

mais um dia que promete ser abrasador... 

*Temp: 28.8ºC HR: 35% Pressão: 1019hpa Vento: Fraco W 3.2km/h*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2010 às 12:54)

Boas tardes.

Céu muito nublado,ambiente muito abafado ,actual 33.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2010 às 14:14)

Nublado e muito sufoco ,actual 35.0ºC .


----------



## Serrano (9 Ago 2010 às 14:18)

32ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã. Ontem ainda caíram umas gotas durante breves momentos...


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Ago 2010 às 16:03)

boa tarde

 por aqui o dia esta a ser quente e muito nublado. 
nao ha vento agora esta a ficar mais escuro, nao consigo preceber que nuvens são por causa do pó ou fumo... estou admirado ainda nao ter trovejado pois de vez em quando o ceu poe-se mesmo escuro... sigo com 35.4ºC...


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Ago 2010 às 16:21)

caem agora umas pingas grossas, mas dispersas... o vento apareceu derrepente estando fraco, a temperatura tambem desceu repentinamente para os 32.8ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Ago 2010 às 17:04)

Céu muito nublado e *34.3ºC*.

Mínima de *21.8ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Ago 2010 às 17:13)

depois de um aguaceiro que nem deu para molhar a estrada, eis que a temperatura volta a subir para os 33.7ºC... o vento tambem parou e a humidade subiu para os 44%


----------



## Sirilo (9 Ago 2010 às 17:27)

Acabei de ouvir o som de um trovão mesmo por cima da minha casita
Aqui em Vale Formoso - Covilhã


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Ago 2010 às 18:03)

por aqui continua o ceu encoberto, com muito pó, o aguaceiro de abocado deixou os carros todos sujos... a temperatura continua a subir, estou com 34.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2010 às 19:50)

Boas,tudo igual,nublado e abafado ,vento muito fraco,actual 34.2ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 24.2ºC / 36.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Ago 2010 às 21:18)

Não como esteve aqui por Vila Chã de Sá, mas por Santos Êvos esteve sempre muito nublado, com céu muito mais branco que ontem e bastante fumo, houve um chuvisco de água muito suja.

Pelo radar e Satélite vejo que aqui choveu, mas não acumulou, mas o pluviómetro está todo cheio de manchas circulares de terra.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Ago 2010 às 21:42)

Actuais 28.3ºC e 28%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2010 às 21:56)

Boas,por aqui ainda tudo muito quente ,actual 31.3ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Ago 2010 às 22:04)

Depois de uma máxima de *34.3ºC*, a temperatura ainda continua alta a esta hora, *29.1ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Ago 2010 às 23:55)

os extremos de hoje foram de 23.4ºC de minima e 35.4ºC de maxima.

actualmente esta tudo calmo, ceu nublado sem vento e com 26.5ºC


----------



## Fil (10 Ago 2010 às 01:32)

Boas, mais um dia muito quente e com névoa todo o dia. Foi o 2º dia consecutivo com mínima tropical aqui, a mínima ontem foi de 20,0ºC e hoje de 21,3ºC, a mais alta desde que faço registos  A máxima foi de 31,1ºC.

Neste momento ainda 22,8ºC e não desce há mais de uma hora.


----------



## Dan (10 Ago 2010 às 11:23)

Bom dia

Céu sem nuvens e 29,6ºC.

Mínima de 20,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2010 às 12:50)

boas tardes .

Por aqui é só braseiro ,não se pode andar na rua ,actual 36.8ºC.

Minima desta noite 26.4ºC,cá por casa não se notou ...AC


----------



## Serrano (10 Ago 2010 às 14:09)

35ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã, mas de manhã tivemos a visita de mais umas gotas, daquelas que só servem para sujar os carros...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2010 às 14:09)

Boas,o vento apareceu de SW/W,mas muito quente com algumas nuvens,actual 37.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Ago 2010 às 15:29)

boa tarde
eis que vou no treceiro dia consecutivo de bastente pó no ar, ate parece nevoeiro... houve um breve aguaceiro de manha que so serviu para sujar ainda mais os carros... 
actualmente esta ceu limpo, mas branco e com 34.9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (10 Ago 2010 às 16:12)

Céu encoberto com poeira, mas hoje a areia sahariana desceu mais perto da superfície, hoje a visibilidade está a uma média de 20km, cerca de 10 a 15km.

Mínima de 22.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (10 Ago 2010 às 19:23)

Céu pouco nublado e 30,9ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

20,0ºC / 33,6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2010 às 19:52)

Boas,tarde muito quente e continua apesar do vento ,actual 33.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 26.4ºC / 38.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2010 às 21:38)

Boas,vento moderado e ainda com 30.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2010 às 22:50)

O vento já se vai sentindo mais fresco ,actual 28.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Ago 2010 às 22:59)

extremos do dia de hoje foi de 22.9ºC de minima e 35.5ºC de maxima... 
actualmente esta tudo calmo, com ceu limpo, sem vento e com 25.6ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Ago 2010 às 06:14)

Bom dia! 

Por aqui aparentemente o céu apresenta a mesma "névoa" dos últimos dias. A temperatura está actualmente nos 23.5ºC, mas costuma ainda descer um pouco.

O vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Dan (11 Ago 2010 às 08:31)

Bom dia

Céu limpo (já sem aquela bruma seca dos últimos dias) e 19,7ºC.

Mínima de 13,6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2010 às 12:45)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui tudo igual ,calor e mais calor ,já chegava ,actual 35.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2010 às 14:08)

Vento fraco por vezes a notar-se de W mas muito quente ,actual 36.6ºC.


----------



## Serrano (11 Ago 2010 às 14:30)

34ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã, com um incêndio em Orjais bem visível daqui.


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Ago 2010 às 14:50)

Boas Tardes!

Céu limpo, vento fraco e *33.1ºC*.

Mais uma mínima tropical, *22.2ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Ago 2010 às 15:00)

boas

por estes lados o calor aliviou, sopra agora vento fraco, com rajadas de oeste, continuo com aquela bruma mas ja nao tanto como nos ultimos dias... 
sigo com 32.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2010 às 20:13)

Boas,Por aqui o ventinho já algo fresco,já vai baixando as temperaturas ,aleluia ,actual 29.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Ago 2010 às 20:58)

boas
os extremos daqui sao 19.7ºC de minima e 32.7ºC de maxima... 
actualmente o ceu esta limpo, com uma linha de fumo a passar bem perto daqui vinda da serra da estrela... o vento sopra fraco com rajadas moderadas mais frescas... sigo com 24.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2010 às 21:19)

Muito vento moderado de W que dá um grande alivío nas temperaturas ,actual 26.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 22.3ºC / 37.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Ago 2010 às 21:52)

Dia de muito fumo e ainda alguma poeira, mínima tropical e vento moderado.

Actuais 22.5ºC e 22%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2010 às 23:16)

Por aqui com 24.3ºC e com o vento a baixar de rendimento .


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Ago 2010 às 01:08)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e *21.0ºC*.

Máxima de *33.1ºC*.


----------



## Dan (12 Ago 2010 às 11:34)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens e 25,3ºC.

Mínima de 15,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2010 às 12:47)

Boas tardes.

Hoje por aqui desde de madrugada e manhã é só fumo,visibilidade muito reduzida,em relação aos ultimos dias a temperatura por enquanto ainda é boa de suportar ,actual 29.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2010 às 14:18)

O ambiente continua cheio de fumo e cinza a cair ,vento fraco com 32.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Ago 2010 às 14:26)

boas 
por aqui a noite ja foi mais fresca e a manha veio com nevoeiro, que se dissipou por volta das 9h, deixando o ceu limpo, com algum fumo... 
desde que levantou o nevoeiro que se mantem um vento moderado de oeste... a temperatura esta mais agradavel com 27.9ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Ago 2010 às 15:15)

o vento agora alem de estar moderado, vem com frequentes rajadas fortes que ate fazem estalar as janelas


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Ago 2010 às 16:20)

Boas Tardes!

Bem mais fresco hoje o dia.

Céu limpo, vento moderado e *24.8ºC*

Mínima de *15.7ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Ago 2010 às 19:01)

por aqui a minima foi de 17.7ºC e uma maxima de 28.2ºC 

actualmente o ceu esa com uma bruma branca, o vento continua moderado e algo fresco... sigo com 27.0ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Ago 2010 às 20:59)

Céu limpo (apenas algum fumo dos incêndios).

Vento fraco e *20.4ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Ago 2010 às 21:26)

Dia de céu limpo, com aumento de nebulosidade alta durante a tarde. Vento fraco a moderado, por vezes forte em rajadas durante a tarde.

Manhã fresca, com mínima de 12.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2010 às 22:20)

Boas noites .

Por aqui vai estando uma noite jeitosa  como já há muito não via e sentia....

Vento moderado que ajudou a limpar o fumo,actual 22.5ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 19.1ºC / 33.4ºC


----------



## Fil (12 Ago 2010 às 23:06)

Boas, por aqui céu quase sem nuvens, algum vento de NE e a temperatura a descer a bom ritmo estando neste momento nos 20,4ºC.

Os extremos de hoje foram 16,4ºC / 27,7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Ago 2010 às 23:54)

tudo calmo por aqui, 
sem vento desde as 20.30h ceu limpo e com 20.4ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Ago 2010 às 04:09)

Por aqui um dia algo preocupante...
Na Sra da Hora durante a manhã esteve bastante fresco, tendo aquecido um pouco durante a tarde, mas temperaturas adequadas para a época do ano...
Sigo com preocupação acrescida uma das frentes do incêndio de Seia que entretanto já esteve a lavrar no concelho de Gouveia junto ao Rio Mondego e ao que sei ameaça subir a encosta já no de Mangualde...Tenho alguns terrenos, nomeadamente pinhal e eucaliptal que já foram consumidos num incêndio o mês passado na Ponte de Palhês (EN 232) e pelo que sei houve também um foco de incêndio que voltou a deflagrar perto do mesmo local na tarde de hoje, que estará já circunscrito...
No entanto no site da protecção civil, faz referencia a entidades de Mangualde presentes no local num dos fogos de Seia, o que pode significar que o fogo já tenha transposto o Mondego para norte, espero que não seja o caso...pois ameaça-me deste modo a povoação que dista menos de 1km do rio, e a vinha e casa que lá tenho...
Vou seguindo durante a noite as novidades...
Se alguém das redondezas tiver mais informações agradeço desde já...


----------



## Dan (13 Ago 2010 às 09:42)

Bom dia

Céu com algumas nuvens e 17,1ºC.


Mínima de 13,9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Ago 2010 às 12:25)

boas 

por estes lados, desde as 5h da manha o vento voltou moderado, com rajadas, acordei com portas a bater, ive que ir fechar as janelas... 

actualmente o vento continua moderado,de norte ceu limpo com a exepção da linha de fumo vinda da nossa serra da estrela infelizmente ainda esta a arder...


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Ago 2010 às 12:34)

MarioCabral disse:


> Por aqui um dia algo preocupante...
> Na Sra da Hora durante a manhã esteve bastante fresco, tendo aquecido um pouco durante a tarde, mas temperaturas adequadas para a época do ano...
> Sigo com preocupação acrescida uma das frentes do incêndio de Seia que entretanto já esteve a lavrar no concelho de Gouveia junto ao Rio Mondego e ao que sei ameaça subir a encosta já no de Mangualde...Tenho alguns terrenos, nomeadamente pinhal e eucaliptal que já foram consumidos num incêndio o mês passado na Ponte de Palhês (EN 232) e pelo que sei houve também um foco de incêndio que voltou a deflagrar perto do mesmo local na tarde de hoje, que estará já circunscrito...
> No entanto no site da protecção civil, faz referencia a entidades de Mangualde presentes no local num dos fogos de Seia, o que pode significar que o fogo já tenha transposto o Mondego para norte, espero que não seja o caso...pois ameaça-me deste modo a povoação que dista menos de 1km do rio, e a vinha e casa que lá tenho...
> ...



tive a informação de familiares de gouveia, mas nao me souberam explicar exactamente onde anda o fogo nessa zona, mas dizem eles que ja passou a ponte e passou assim para o conçelho de mangualde mas dizem que ja esta apagado... ve as noticias para mais informação... 
anda outro agora em paranhos da beira e ja chegou a cativelos... 
infelizmente tambem anda perto da terra da minha mulher, esta tudo a arder entre gouveia, paços da serra, santa marinha, seia, tudo na parte de cima perto na nascente do rio mondego, vale do rossim e sabugueiro (mais ou menos nesses locais)...  mas isto e so uma informação recebida por familiares
a esses icendiarios era amarralos numa arvore e puxar-lhes o fogo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2010 às 14:22)

Boas tardes.

Este ambiente mais fresco têm dado algum descanso ao pessoal por aqui.....


A manhã foi muito ventosa,por agora mais moderado...céu limpo e com uma visibilidade mais alongada ,actual 30.5ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Ago 2010 às 19:09)

ricardop120 disse:


> tive a informação de familiares de gouveia, mas nao me souberam explicar exactamente onde anda o fogo nessa zona, mas dizem eles que ja passou a ponte e passou assim para o conçelho de mangualde mas dizem que ja esta apagado... ve as noticias para mais informação...
> anda outro agora em paranhos da beira e ja chegou a cativelos...
> infelizmente tambem anda perto da terra da minha mulher, esta tudo a arder entre gouveia, paços da serra, santa marinha, seia, tudo na parte de cima perto na nascente do rio mondego, vale do rossim e sabugueiro (mais ou menos nesses locais)...  mas isto e so uma informação recebida por familiares
> a esses icendiarios era amarralos numa arvore e puxar-lhes o fogo



Obrigado pela informação, tive noticias de lá...esse incêndio já não é o que mais preocupa...
Surgiu outro no inicio da tarde em Abrunhosa-a-velha, freguesia vizinha e pela direcção do vento está precisamente em direcção à Povoa de Cervães...
Não há um único dia de descanso...enfim...uma vergonha o comportamento deste país de 3º mundo...


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Ago 2010 às 19:31)

os extremos de hoje por aqui foi de 18.1ºC de minima e de 30.6ºC, ligeiramente mais alta do que ontem... 
neste momento nao ha vento, ceu limpo, continua o fumo na serra e sigo com 27.6ºC...


----------



## Dan (13 Ago 2010 às 20:54)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 21,2ºC

Extremos de hoje:

13,9ºC / 25,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2010 às 21:06)

Boas,por aqui o ambiente já vai refrescando com algum vento,actual 26.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 18.8ºC / 32.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Ago 2010 às 22:08)

tudo calmo por aqui, sem vento, ceu limpo... e sem luz na rua

uma actual de 23.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2010 às 22:48)

Algum vento com 24.4ºC.


----------



## Fil (13 Ago 2010 às 23:52)

Boas, neste momento 15,6ºC com vento moderado de NE. Mínima hoje de 13,4ºC e máxima de 23,8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Ago 2010 às 01:09)

o vento regressou outra vaz, sopra agora moderado, mas sem rajadas de momento... estao 21.9ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Ago 2010 às 07:40)

bom dia, 

foi uma noite de vento moderado com rajadas fortes depois das 3h que a esta hora ainda continua... 
o dia chegou com ceu limpo, ainda se ve algum fumo nos lados da serra...


----------



## Mjhb (14 Ago 2010 às 09:16)

Madrugada muito ventosa, vento forte com rajadas, que entre as 4h e as 5h da manhã devem ter passado dos 40km/h... Era um autentico pandemónio de vento, com tudo a abanar, uma árvore de médio porte caíu.

Mínima de 16.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (14 Ago 2010 às 09:23)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 16,6ºC.

Mínima de 11,2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Ago 2010 às 10:48)

Bom dia e bom FDS!

Céu limpo, vento fraco e *24.1ºC*.

Mínima de *17.4ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Ago 2010 às 12:37)

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado com rajadas na ordem dos 20-25km/h.


----------



## Serrano (14 Ago 2010 às 18:26)

Máxima de 28.4ºC e mínima de 12.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Ago 2010 às 18:39)

Céu limpo,com muito fumo a Este.

Vento moderado.


----------



## Fil (14 Ago 2010 às 19:15)

Neste momento 22,4ºC e vento fraco de NW. Mínima de 10,9ºC e máxima de 23,1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Ago 2010 às 19:36)

Céu limpo com algum fumo e vento fraco de NE.

Actuais 28.5ºC e 20%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2010 às 19:58)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e boa visibilidade todo o dia e com umas temperaturas nada sufocante.

Neste momento vento muito fraco com o termômetro a descer devagar,actual 29.2ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.8ºC / 32.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Ago 2010 às 20:11)

Céu limpo,quase sem fumo...


----------



## Dan (14 Ago 2010 às 21:12)

Céu limpo e 22,8ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

11,2ºC / 25,5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Ago 2010 às 21:50)

boas 

o dia aqui foi de vento ate ao meio dia, parando da parte da tarde... 
o ceu esteve sempre limpo mas sempre com uma linha de fumo na serra... 
nao tenho os registos das temperaturas, deve ter acabado as pilhas do sensor... 
actualmente, sem vento, ceu limpo a temperatura deve rondar os 20ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2010 às 22:47)

Ligeira brisa e com 25.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2010 às 23:53)

O vento por aqui já aumentou de velocidade de N,actual 24.5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (15 Ago 2010 às 08:25)

Ao contrário do dia de ontem, manhã calma de sol, com vento fraco de NNE.

Mínima de 14.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2010 às 11:31)

Bons dias.

Por aqui algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco,actual 28.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (15 Ago 2010 às 11:47)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens altas a sul e 20,5ºC


12,5ºC de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2010 às 13:11)

Vento fraco e vai aquecendo com 31.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2010 às 17:00)

Boas,o ambiente por aqui mais quente hoje,vento moderado de SW,actual 34.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2010 às 20:11)

Boas,algum vento de W,actual 29.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 20.3ºC / 34.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Ago 2010 às 22:14)

mais um dia de sol e finalmente sem fumo por estes lados... 
houve algum vento de madrugada, mas foi coisa pouca... 
ainda nao tenho registos da temperatura, so amanha e que mudo as pilhas... 
as temperaturas rondaram entre os 20 de minima e os 33 de maxima


----------



## Z13 (15 Ago 2010 às 22:33)

De regresso a casa, depois de uns dias fora, e ainda sem registos....


Neste momento *18,6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2010 às 22:54)

Tudo calmo com 24.2ºC.


----------



## LuisPT (15 Ago 2010 às 23:05)

Agora durante a noite as temperaturas vao descer bastante.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2010 às 07:37)

Céu muito nublado por altocumulus e altostratus, com cara de trovoada. Vento forte com rajadas.

Actuais 18.4ºC e 49%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2010 às 14:12)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui ambiente mais fresco de noite e até ao momento....

Pela manhã apareceram algumas nuvens altas de passagem e agora limpo,vento fraco com 28.7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (16 Ago 2010 às 14:44)

28 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2010 às 14:52)

Depois de uma manhã de céu nublado por altocumulus e altostratus, a prometer um cenário convectivo, eis que a tarde está de céu limpo, só com algum nebolusidade para lá da Serra da Estrela.

À semelhança da manhã, o vento está moderado de NE.

Mínima de 16.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (16 Ago 2010 às 15:46)

Céu limpo e *28,5ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2010 às 16:21)

Céu parcialemente nublado a ESte, vento fraco de NE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2010 às 20:55)

Boas,tarde de muito sol e com um ambiente morno,actual 26.7ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.5ºC / 32.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2010 às 22:28)

Tudo calmo com 25.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2010 às 22:31)

Tarde calma e vento moderado.

Actuais 21.6ºC e 36%HR.


----------



## Z13 (16 Ago 2010 às 22:51)

Dia de sol com extremos de: *12,9ºC  30,4ºC*


Temperatura actual: *17,7ºC* 

HR: *36%*


----------



## Fil (16 Ago 2010 às 23:26)

Aqui tenho 19,7ºC, temperatura a descer lentamente. Mínima de 12,8ºC e máxima de 25,2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Ago 2010 às 01:29)

foi um dia calmo, com ceu limpo e vento moderado durante a madrugada e manha... com uma minima de 16.9ºC e uma maxima de 31.9ºC 


actualmente esta tudo calmo, sem vento, ceu limpo e com 20.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2010 às 12:38)

boas tardes.

Por aqui até ao momento vai sendo o dia mais fresco do mês......

Muitas nuvens altas e médias com o ambiente algo abafado ,não muito ,actual 25.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Ago 2010 às 12:44)

boas

por aqui a noite foi calma, como a manha tambem tem sido... o dia chegou com ceu limpo, sem vento... aqui tive uma minima de 17.3ºC... º

actualmente o ceu esta nublado por nuvens altas... sem vento e com 27.6ºC 


P S: o proximo post sera a partir de gouveia, vou la estar uma temporada de ferias...


----------



## Serrano (17 Ago 2010 às 14:03)

Algumas nuvens na Covilhã, com 27 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2010 às 14:13)

Por aqui pouco sol  e em volta da cidade já se vê nuvens a engrossar ,actual 26.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Ago 2010 às 15:04)

boas

por gouveia o ceu esta muito nublado por nuvens convectivas, e bastante abafado... com 32.6ºC
na viagem para ca depara-se com a triste paisagem queimada da serra, toda a encosta esta negra ... 

vou tentar tirar umas fotos mas hoge esta com uma especie de bruma que nao deixa ver la muito bem...


----------



## Z13 (17 Ago 2010 às 15:27)

Por aqui o dia está quente... *30,6ºC* mas depois do meio-dia o vento levantou um pouquinho e ajuda a aguentar...


A madrugada foi fresquinha, com uma mínima de *11,1ºC*.


A estação meteorologica do Politécnico, aqui bem no centro da cidade, registou uma mínima de *9,4ºC*... nada mau!


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Ago 2010 às 15:30)

eis algumas fotos do que restou dos incendios nesta zona e da situação convectiva actual: 




nuvens actuais 




area ardida junto da terra onde esta a casa dos meus sogros




paranhos da beira - carvalhal da louça




paranhos da beira - carvalhal da louça


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Ago 2010 às 17:31)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui céu muito nublado, com algumas partes bem escuras.

Vento fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Ago 2010 às 20:15)

Tarde de céu escuro, com decréscimo na nebulosidade ao longo da tarde.

Quem me dera as trovoadas do Algarve...


----------



## Lightning (17 Ago 2010 às 20:16)

Boas pessoal,

Parabéns aos contemplados pela festa.  Recordo-vos que agora têm o meu detector à vossa disposição para ver os dados das descargas eléctricas em tempo real. Está disponível no meu site, na homepage, naqueles separadores iniciais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2010 às 20:21)

Boas tardes.

Ao fim de 34 dias lá consegui ter uma temperatura máxima abaixo dos trinta graus .

A tarde por aqui foi de céu muito nublado sempre a prometer para o lado da estramadura espanhola muito escuro,mas nada ,actual 25.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 18.7ºC / 27.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2010 às 22:13)

Boas,por aqui vai correndo uma brisa de W,muitas estrelas à vista ,actual 24.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Ago 2010 às 22:20)

Céu parcial a maioritariamente nublado por cirrocumulus e altocumulus.

Actuais 19.8ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## Z13 (17 Ago 2010 às 22:33)

Hoje está um pouco mais quente do que ontem... Neste momento *22ºC*


Os extremos de hoje foram: *11,1ºC  32ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (17 Ago 2010 às 23:33)

Noite mais quente e clarante mais húmida que a de ontem, sendo que a humidade máxima de hoje é a actual...

Céu nublado.

Actuais 17.7ºC e 61%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Ago 2010 às 09:09)

Céu nublado por nuvens baixas estratiformes, alguma neblina e vento fraco de WNW.

Actuais 17.0ºC e 74%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Ago 2010 às 10:28)

Céu parcialmente nublado por _stratus_ _ fractus_.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Ago 2010 às 11:17)

Céu maioritariamente nublado por cirrocumulus e altocumulus.

Mínima de 14.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2010 às 12:30)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui mais um dia com ambiente morno .

Pela manhã céu com nuvens altas e por cá continua 26.1ºC.


----------



## Serrano (18 Ago 2010 às 14:14)

27 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã, com o sol escondido atrás de algumas nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2010 às 14:23)

Muitas nuvens e vento fraco,actual 29.0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (18 Ago 2010 às 15:03)

Por Bragança hoje está mais fresco... neste momento *29,1ºC*


A norte, já se vislumbram bastantes nuvens, possivelmente de origem convectiva.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Ago 2010 às 17:50)

por gouveia o dia chegou com nevoeiro que se dissopou por volta das 9h... 
deixando o ceu limpo, tronando-se gradualmente nublado por nuvens altas e medias... 
a minima foi de 16.4ºC

actualmente o ceu esta nublado por nuvens altas e com algumas formaçoes convectivas... o vento sopra fraco de oeste... 
estou com uma actual de 29.4ºC

volto amanha, para ir a net tenho que vir ate a junta de freguesia


----------



## Mjhb (18 Ago 2010 às 18:56)

Tarde de nuvens convectivas, uma célula até bem formada avistou-se a NE daqui à cerca de 1:30h.

Agora, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco na ordem dos 13km/h de W.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Ago 2010 às 20:23)

Céu com muitas nuvens altas, stratocumulus e uma frente de nevoeiro a caminho, vinda de W e SW.

Actuais 22.6ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2010 às 20:45)

Boas,céu limpo e vento de W,actual 24.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.4ºC / 32.0ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Ago 2010 às 20:47)

Céu com algumas nuvens, vendo-se principalmente a oeste uma faixa nebulosa.









Temperatura actual: *19.5ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Ago 2010 às 21:12)

Céu quase limpo e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Ago 2010 às 21:33)

Céu quase limpo, só cada vez mais perto a massa de nuvens de nevoeiro, entre N-SW.

Actuais 20.6ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## Z13 (18 Ago 2010 às 22:30)

Temperatura actual: *20,4ºC*, com uma descida acentuada da pressão atmosférica nestas últimas 12h...


Os extremos do dia foram: *15,5ºC  29,8ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (18 Ago 2010 às 22:41)

Céu limpo, só com algumas stratus a S. Pressão em queda, nos 1013hPa.

Actuais 18.2ºC e 73%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Ago 2010 às 10:35)

Céu limpo e *21.5ºC*.

Mínima de *15.5ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2010 às 14:17)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e vento fraco,ambiente mais quente hoje,actual 31.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (19 Ago 2010 às 14:19)

Por aqui também está mais quente, porque o termómetro marca 30 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## DRC (19 Ago 2010 às 15:34)

Na cidade do Sabugal o céu apresenta-se muito nublado por _cumulus_, com uma temperatura de 29,9ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Ago 2010 às 18:35)

Céu limpo, apenas se avista uma coluna de fumo.

O vento sopra fraco.

Temperatura: *26.0ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2010 às 19:20)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e algum vento,actual 30.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 18.6ºC / 33.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (20 Ago 2010 às 09:57)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 23,0ºC.

Mínima de 15,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2010 às 14:23)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e algum vento,ambiente a notar-se mais quente,actual 33.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (20 Ago 2010 às 17:02)

Voltou o calor mais a sério...35ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2010 às 19:32)

Boas tardes .

Voltamos aos dias de fornalha acessa,os próximos 2 dias e noites o dirão .

Céu limpo e vento muito fraco,ambiente ainda muito quente,actual 33.5ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 17.2ºC / 35.9ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (20 Ago 2010 às 22:05)

Dia de céu limpo, neblina pela manhã(à semelhança dos últimos 3 dias) e já bastante calor...

Mínima de 12.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2010 às 22:47)

Vento fraco e com ambiente ainda muito morno,actual 27.7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (20 Ago 2010 às 22:53)

*23,9ºC* numa noite típica de verão...


Amanhã o dia promete!  Hoje as extremas de temperatura foram: *13,8ºC  34,1ºC*



Z13


----------



## Fil (20 Ago 2010 às 23:07)

Boas, dia quente com mínima de 16,4ºC e máxima de 29,7ºC. Neste momento céu limpo e uma temperatura de 23,5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Ago 2010 às 23:41)

Céu pouco nublado, vento nulo e ainda bastante quente, o que faz deste um inicio de noite bastante desagradável... Nada como o Inverno!!!

Actuais 22.5ºC e 56%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Ago 2010 às 08:04)

Céu limpo e sem vento. Manhã amena, a temperatura já deve andar bem alta para esta hora, para aí na casa dos 25/26ºC.


----------



## Dan (21 Ago 2010 às 11:03)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 28,5ºC.

Mínima de 16,9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Ago 2010 às 12:09)

Boas tardes.

Muito calor comparação com os últimos dias, vento nulo. Algumas nuvens a N e E.


----------



## Bgc (21 Ago 2010 às 13:11)

Bom dia.

Já 34.2ºC!


----------



## Mjhb (21 Ago 2010 às 16:40)

Tarde quente e abafada, nublada e sem vento...


----------



## Mjhb (21 Ago 2010 às 19:11)

Já mais ameno agora e céu maioritariamente nublado por _cumulus radiatus_ e _cirrocumulus floccus_.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2010 às 19:18)

Boas tardes .

Muitas nuvens altas e ambiente na rua muito quente,vento de SW moderado,actual 35.2ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 24.3ºC / 37.5ºC .


----------



## tiaguh7 (21 Ago 2010 às 19:27)

coisas que já vão sendo normais por estes lados...


----------



## Dan (21 Ago 2010 às 19:41)

Céu com algumas nuvens e 32,8ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

16,9ºC / 34,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2010 às 23:47)

Vento fraco e ainda 27.8ºC .


----------



## tiaguh7 (22 Ago 2010 às 01:16)

bem, isto aqui por Mirandela esta' um bafo. a minha mãe diz que esta e' a noite mais quente deste verão e eu acredito que sim


----------



## Mjhb (22 Ago 2010 às 09:31)

Manhã fresca e de nevoeiro, vento fraco de SW.

Actuais 17.1ºC e 87%HR.


----------



## Dan (22 Ago 2010 às 11:19)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens altas e 29,6ºC.

Mínima de 20,0ºC.


----------



## MSantos (22 Ago 2010 às 13:23)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Algumas nuvens altas e 29,6ºC.
> 
> Mínima de *20,0ºC*.



Não são muito comuns as mínimas tropicais em Bragança


----------



## Dan (22 Ago 2010 às 13:52)

MSantos disse:


> Não são muito comuns as mínimas tropicais em Bragança



Pois não, se bem que eu tenho, normalmente, mínimas mais altas que a estação do IM.

Este Verão a estação do IM leva dois dias com mínima superior a 20ºC e eu já contabilizei 7 dias. 

Por agora 30,5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (22 Ago 2010 às 13:58)

Dan disse:


> Pois não, se bem que eu tenho, normalmente, mínimas mais altas que a estação do IM.
> 
> Este Verão a estação do IM leva dois dias com mínima superior a 20ºC e eu já contabilizei 7 dias.
> 
> Por agora 30,5ºC.



A estação do Fil também teve uma mínima tropical 20.8ºC, a do Z13 ficou-se pelos 17.7ºC. Eu só tenho estação em Bragança quando lá estou.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2010 às 15:57)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o ambiente de hoje bem diferente de ontem ,nada abrasivo .

Nuvens altas e vento moderado de SW/W,actual 33.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (22 Ago 2010 às 16:16)

Neste momento céu nublado, com *32,2ºC* e uma HR de apenas *12%*...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2010 às 17:04)

Vento moderado e 32.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 18.9ºC / 33.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2010 às 19:36)

Boas,por aqui já nota que as temperaturas mudaram de rumo hoje ,actual 29.4ºC.Já vai chegando nuvens altas de W e vento moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2010 às 20:42)

Por aqui a poente com nuvens altas em tom avermelhado ,desta vez é a sério ,parece que vamos ter mais 2 a 3 dias com ambiente mais fresco,actual 26.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (22 Ago 2010 às 21:15)

Algumas nuvens altas e 25,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

20,0ºC / 32,0ºC


----------



## Fil (22 Ago 2010 às 21:15)

Boas, noite mais fresca que ontem com 23,2ºC neste momento (ontem a esta hora ainda estavam 27,6ºC). A mínima foi de 20,7ºC, e já lá vão 5 mínimas tropicais este verão. A máxima foi de 29,6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Ago 2010 às 21:25)

Por cá dia muito mais fresco que o de ontem, com céu nublado por nhuvens altas e vento fraco a moderado de SW. Hoje com o sensor ligeiramente ao sol com uma inflação média de 3ºC, registei 30.2ºC de máxima e ontem foram 42.2ºC!!!!!

Actuais 18.8ºC e 65%HR


----------



## Z13 (22 Ago 2010 às 21:44)

*22,4ºC*



Extremas de hoje: *17,7ºC  33,2ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (22 Ago 2010 às 22:16)

Despeço-me por hoje com céu quase limpo, vento fraco de SE e ambiente fresco e húmido.

Actuais 17.4ºC e 81%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Ago 2010 às 22:47)

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado e *16.8ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2010 às 22:51)

Vento mais fraco e já com 22.4ºC,bem bom .


----------



## Mjhb (23 Ago 2010 às 07:24)

Céu nublado e vento fraco de SW.

Actuais 17.6ºC e 88%HR.


----------



## Dan (23 Ago 2010 às 10:49)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens e 20,6ºC.

Mínima de 17,1ºC.


Imagem da nebulosidade esta manhã em Portugal continental.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Ago 2010 às 11:25)

Céu nublado, vento fraco quase nulo de SSW.

Mínima de 16.3ºC.

Entre as 7h e as 9h chuviscou por vezes até com alguma intensidade, mas não acumulou nada.


----------



## Serrano (23 Ago 2010 às 14:11)

Pouca nebulosidade na Covilhã, com 27 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2010 às 14:18)

Boas tardes .

Como estava previsto o ambiente lá refrescou .

Céu limpo pela cidade com vento moderado de W,actual 27.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Ago 2010 às 15:17)

Céu nublado bastante escuro entre N e W, vento moderado de W. Estou esperando chuva...


----------



## Mjhb (23 Ago 2010 às 16:59)

Morrinha algo intensa e vento moderado com rajadas penso que na casa dos 25km/h.


----------



## Fil (23 Ago 2010 às 17:59)

Boas, estão 23,6ºC neste momento com bastantes nuvens e vento de NW.

Mínima de 15,9ºC e máxima de 24,7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Ago 2010 às 18:00)

A chuva que vai caindo, e que ate ha poucn nao passava de uma morrinha inocente, intensificou-se podendo considerar-se moderada, sendo acompanhada por vento moderado e nevoeiro.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Ago 2010 às 18:34)

A chuua aqui para os lados de mangualde acalmou depois de um aguaceiro moderadamente intenso, com vento moderado de noroeste e muito nevoeiro. deu-se ate a formação de varias pocas. um dia de verão à moda do outono...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2010 às 18:38)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui a tarde foi vista com muito sol ,com algumas nuvens a dar nas vistas ,vento foi sempre moderado de W,actual 25.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.2ºC / 28.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Ago 2010 às 21:39)

Dia de céu nublado e alguma chuva sem acumulação pelo menos aqui para os lados de vila chã de sá.

Actuais 19.1¤C e 91%HR.


----------



## Dan (23 Ago 2010 às 21:47)

Céu pouco nublado e 20,9ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

17,1ºC / 26,3ºC


----------



## Z13 (23 Ago 2010 às 23:04)

Cá por Bragança ainda caíram umas gotinhas que trouxeram aquele agradável cheiro a terra molhada... 

Neste momento estão *19ºC*.

Os extremos de hoje foram: *15,6ºC  26,8ºC*


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Ago 2010 às 00:08)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui o dia ficou marcado por céu muito nublado ou encoberto e uma ligeira morrinha que se intensificou agora ao final do dia e que ainda deu para molhar ligeiramente as terras e fazer poças nos pavimentos.

A temperatura está nos *18.8ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Ago 2010 às 08:05)

Manhã demorrinha e nevoeiro, vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Ago 2010 às 11:16)

Por Moncorvo mínima de 16ºC (IM).

Neste momento céu pouco nublado e 22,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2010 às 12:53)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui a noite já com algum fresco para arejar a casa e manhã húmida .

Céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 26.6ºC.


----------



## Serrano (24 Ago 2010 às 14:07)

28 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2010 às 14:26)

Boas,a temperatura por aqui,por enquanto ainda só vai em ponto morto ,actual 30.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Ago 2010 às 19:55)

Manhã de chuva fraca, bem mais que ontem, com acumulação de 1.2mm, tarde amena e ventosa com muito sol.

Actuais 26.5ºC e 49%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2010 às 20:38)

Boas tardes.

A tarde de hoje já foi mais quentinha....céu limpo todo dia com vento fraco.actual 27.7ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.2ºC / 34.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Ago 2010 às 20:40)

Céu limpíssimo e vento fraco de W, na casa dos 8km/h.



Mínima de 16.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Ago 2010 às 21:48)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de SE.

Actuais 21.4¤(*)C e 61%HR.

(*)- as mensagens que têm o símbolo de grau assim são feitas por acesso móvel, portanto peço desculpa se houver algum erro, porque não é tão fácil escrever...


----------



## Mjhb (24 Ago 2010 às 22:42)

Despeço-me por hoje com céu limpo e vento nulo.

Actuais 20.4¤C  e 69%HR.


----------



## Z13 (24 Ago 2010 às 22:46)

Hoje já aqueceu bastante... prenuncio do calor que se aproxima!

Os extremos da temperatura foram: *15,9ºC  30,8ºC*


Neste momento ainda *21,5ºC*


----------



## Dan (25 Ago 2010 às 10:21)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 23,9ºC.

Mínima de 14,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2010 às 12:53)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e vento fraco,a temperatura hoje já engatou é só vê-la subir ,actual 32.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2010 às 14:32)

Vento fraco e já  34.8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (25 Ago 2010 às 17:53)

Manhã amena e de sol, tarde também ela solarenga, ventosa e bem mais quente que ontem, arrisco a dizer que estarão 36ºC, mais uns 6ºC que ontem...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2010 às 19:40)

Boas tardes .

Tarde muito quente com vento fraco,actual 34.3ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 19.2ºC / 37.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Ago 2010 às 20:03)

boa tarde malta, ainda de ferias por gouveia, mas que acabam ja na sexta feira, pois sabado ja e dia de trabalho

muito resumidamente o estado do tempo aqui em gouveia foi o seguinte: 

quinta feira dia 19:  15.1ºC - 29.6ºC  ceu limpo

sexta feira dia 20: 12.5ºC - 33.4ºC   ceu limpo

sabado      dia 21:  18.7ºC - 35.1ºC   ceu limpo

domingo     dia 22:  14.2ºC - 27.2ºC   ceu nublado

segunda     dia 23   14.3 ºC  26.4ºC   ceu nublado (chuva fraca )

terça         dia 24:  15.4ºC  28.1ºC    ceu nublado


hoge dia 25 ceu limpo, com 17.3ºc de minima e 33.9ºC de maxima...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2010 às 20:53)

Vento fraco com ambiente ainda muito morno,actual 30.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Ago 2010 às 21:07)

Céu limpo e 28,0ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

15,7ºC / 32,1ºC


----------



## Z13 (25 Ago 2010 às 22:04)

Hoje mais quente que o habitual, ainda com *25,7ºC*......


Os extremos de hoje foram: *14,7ºC  34,1ºC*




Z13


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2010 às 22:44)

O ambiente por aqui na rua ainda dá para ,actual 28.8ºC,tudo fechado em casa e só de AC .


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Ago 2010 às 22:45)

Céu limpo e *25.0ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Ago 2010 às 22:53)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de N.

Actuais 22.8ºC e 54%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Ago 2010 às 10:13)

Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas, e neblina a W.

Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Serrano (26 Ago 2010 às 14:14)

Algumas nuvens altas na Covilhã, com 32 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2010 às 14:26)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e vento de SW,actual 34.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Ago 2010 às 16:34)

Céu com bastantes nuvnes altas e médias e vento moderado a forte com rajadas de SW, na casa dos 35/40km/h(valor aproximado de rajada).


----------



## Mjhb (26 Ago 2010 às 17:24)

Céu quase limpo, tempo ameno e refrescado pelo vento forte com rajadas vindo de SW.


----------



## Dan (26 Ago 2010 às 19:22)

Nuvens altas e 26,3ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

18,0ºC / 31,0ºC


----------



## tiaguh7 (26 Ago 2010 às 20:18)

aqui por Mirandela, neste momento, varias formações nebulosas distintas e de rara beleza. e' de facto uma pena não possuir uma maquina fotográfica...


----------



## Mjhb (26 Ago 2010 às 21:36)

Céu limpo e vento muito mais calmo.

Actuais 21.4ºC e 60%HR.


----------



## Z13 (26 Ago 2010 às 22:36)

tiaguh7 disse:


> aqui por Mirandela, neste momento, varias formações nebulosas distintas e de rara beleza. e' de facto uma pena não possuir uma maquina fotográfica...



Hoje, por questões profissionais, tive que passar o dia aí em Mirandela. Ao inicio da tarde o termómetro do meu carro marcava *35,5ºC*, e de facto sentia-se mais calor do que aqui em Bragança...


Os extremos de temperatura na minha estação foram: *15,6ºC  31,4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2010 às 22:52)

boas noites.

A tarde ainda foi quente pela zona ,mas com a noite mais fresca hoje ,com o vento de W,actual 23.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 20.9ºC / 35.8ºC.


----------



## tiaguh7 (26 Ago 2010 às 23:34)

Z13 disse:


> Hoje, por questões profissionais, tive que passar o dia aí em Mirandela. Ao inicio da tarde o termómetro do meu carro marcava *35,5ºC*, e de facto sentia-se mais calor do que aqui em Bragança...
> 
> 
> Os extremos de temperatura na minha estação foram: *15,6ºC  31,4ºC*



e eu pernoitei ai' em Bragança e de tarde fiz a viagem de carro Bragança-Mirandela e, a partir duma certa altura, a diferença de temperatura era bastante notória.

já no dia 6 de Agosto a minha irma tinha feito o mesmo percurso e quando saiu de Bragança o carro marcava 32.5ºC e foi subindo subindo ate chegar a Mirandela, altura em que marcou 38.5ºC. e isto por volta das 18h30


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2010 às 23:35)

Ligeira brisa de W e 22.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2010 às 12:51)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 30.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2010 às 14:22)

Vento fraco e 32.8ºC.


----------



## Costa (27 Ago 2010 às 14:33)

tiaguh7 disse:


> e eu pernoitei ai' em Bragança e de tarde fiz a viagem de carro Bragança-Mirandela e, a partir duma certa altura, a diferença de temperatura era bastante notória.
> 
> já no dia 6 de Agosto a minha irma tinha feito o mesmo percurso e quando saiu de Bragança o carro marcava 32.5ºC e foi subindo subindo ate chegar a Mirandela, altura em que marcou 38.5ºC. e isto por volta das 18h30



Por alguma razão Bragança está na região da Terra Fria e Mirandela na da Terra Quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2010 às 19:36)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o ambiente de tarde ainda aqueceu alguma coisa.

Céu limpo e vento de W,actual 29.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 19.4ºC / 34.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Ago 2010 às 21:23)

Céu limpo e 22,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

17,4ºC / 28,2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (27 Ago 2010 às 22:40)

manhã de muitas nuvens e tempo fresco sem vento. Tarde amena a quente com vento moderado e céu limpinho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2010 às 23:59)

Vento fraco e com 23.3ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Ago 2010 às 00:05)

de volta a santa comba dão ende esta tudo calmo, com uma noite amena e sem vento... 
com uma actual de 21.8ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Ago 2010 às 07:10)

Bom dia e bom FDS!

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura: *15.8ºC*.


----------



## Dan (28 Ago 2010 às 12:49)

Céu limpo e 24,7ºC.

13,9ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2010 às 18:41)

Boas tardes .

A tarde por aqui está a ser bem quente ,céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 35.3ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 21.4ºC / 37.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2010 às 19:08)

Vento fraco com aparecimento de neblusidade a sul ,actual 34.6ºC .


----------



## Fil (28 Ago 2010 às 19:10)

Boas, mais um dia de céu limpo com máxima de 27,5ºC e mínima de 14,5ºC. Neste momento 26,5ºC, 26% hr e 1020 hPa.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Ago 2010 às 22:56)

Boas Noites!

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura: *23.1ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Ago 2010 às 23:57)

boas

o dia por estes lados foi de ceu limpo, com algum vento fraco da parte da tarde... 
tive uma minimade 14.5ºC e uma maxima de 32.6ºC 

actualmente esta tudo calmo, e com 21.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2010 às 23:58)

Boas,o ambiente por aqui ainda muito escaldante numa noite de Agosto ,actual 28.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2010 às 11:02)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 20,3ºC.

16,0ºC de mínima esta manhã.

Extremos de ontem:

13,9ºC / 29,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2010 às 13:51)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e vento fraco e com uns escaldantes 35.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2010 às 15:56)

Por aqui com este ambiente infernal ,nada se mexe e se ouve,sossego total,actual 37.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2010 às 18:39)

Por aqui continua tudo muito ,actual 36.7ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 23.2ºC / 38.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2010 às 21:07)

Boas,ambiente muito quente sem nada se mexer ,actual 31.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2010 às 21:41)

Céu limpo e 26,6ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

16,0ºC / 32,0ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Ago 2010 às 22:20)

boa noite 

por aqui o domingo foi bem quente, com o ceu limpo e sem vento durante todo o dia... os estremos de hoge foram de 16.7ºC - 34.2ºC

actualmente ceu limpo sem vento e ainda quente na rua com 25.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2010 às 22:56)

Por aqui ainda tudo escaldar,estrada,as paredes das casas tudo deita calor ,fui passear o 4 patas só cá cheguei em calções a casa,tive que tirar a camisola que vinha a incomodar,actual 29.5ºC ...em casa tá-se bem ,mas só de AC ligado.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Ago 2010 às 23:19)

tudo calmo, ainda com 24.6ºC


----------



## Fil (29 Ago 2010 às 23:41)

Boas, neste momento céu limpo e temperatura de 21,6ºC.

Mínima de 15,0ºC e máxima de 29,4ºC.


----------



## Zoelae (30 Ago 2010 às 00:46)

Extremos do dia:
13,7/35,3ºC
(hoje experimentei deixar um termómetro num lameiro, num vale com menos 50m de altitde e registei mínima de 7,8ºC (uma diferença de 6ºC)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2010 às 12:47)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui continua ambiente infernal ,actual 35.1ºC.


----------



## belem (30 Ago 2010 às 13:27)

Zoelae disse:


> Extremos do dia:
> 13,7/35,3ºC
> (hoje experimentei deixar um termómetro num lameiro, num vale com menos 50m de altitde e registei mínima de 7,8ºC (uma diferença de 6ºC)




Esse vale com menos de 50 metros de altitude fica aonde?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2010 às 14:21)

Tudo em brasa,com 37.5ºC .


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Ago 2010 às 15:27)

Boas Tardes!

Mais um dia de céu limpo e calor, com o termómetro a marcar *36.1ºC*.

Mínima de *22.5ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Ago 2010 às 18:20)

dia de ceu limpo e sem vento por estes lados, dia muito quente com uma maxima de 37.3ºC nao esperava esta maxima! quase passava o record deste ano... e uma minima de 19.2ºC 

actualmente estou com 36.1ºC


----------



## Dan (30 Ago 2010 às 22:00)

Céu limpo e 25,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

16,4ºC / 31,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2010 às 22:34)

Boas noites,

Está visto que hoje foi uma anestesia geral de norte a sul no que toca ás temperaturas .

Tarde abrasadora aqui pela zona e com mais uma noite ...

Depois de um par de horas com vento nulo,está chegando agora um aragem com o ar ainda muito quente,actual 30.3ºC.

Temperaturas arrepiantes de hoje 24.2ºC / 38.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2010 às 23:27)

Por aqui pouca coisa se alterou,actual 29.3ºC,alguns vizinhos de janelas abertas pelo bairro,para entrar o quê ,só se for para entrar mais calor


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Ago 2010 às 23:39)

Céu limpo e uns impressionantes *29.6ºC* a esta hora.

A máxima foi de *36.5ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Ago 2010 às 23:44)

por aqui ainda esta quente, sem vento e com 26.0ºC esta abafado com uma humidade de 45% devido secalhar ao rio... 

dentro de casa tenho 28ºC de temperatura, so a ventoinha me safa... 
a ver se invisto num  ar condicionado...

ha a previsao de trovoadas a partir de quarta feira  espero que venham para refrescar


----------



## Fil (30 Ago 2010 às 23:49)

Boas, mais um dia igual ao anterior com céu limpo e calor com máxima de 28,8ºC e mínima de 15,7ºC.

Neste momento 22,4ºC. A estação do IPB já vai em 14,9ºC.


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2010 às 10:35)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 22,0ºC.

Mínima de 17,6ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Ago 2010 às 10:48)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu muito nublado, trovoada e *28.6ºC*.

Mínima de *25.5ºC*.


----------



## Mix (31 Ago 2010 às 11:34)

Bom dia  

Por aqui ceu nublado pra este e ceu pouco nublado para oeste..

E' de destacar a trovoada que se faz sentir a norte e a este, onde as várias celulas se vao juntando.. 

Lindas nuvens que se vêm neste momento, e' pena nao ter máquina fotográfica comigo.. 

Para os lados de castanheira de pêra, figueiro' dos vinhos, a chuva deve de estar a cair bem, pois ve-se uma expessa cortina de chuva a cair..

A trovoada por aqui,  ja' se faz sentir desde as10h50m mais ou menos, em que antes caiu um aguaceiro que apenas durou uns 5 min mas que deu para molhar bem o chao, e eram gotas bem grossas ate'.. 

O dia promete..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2010 às 12:33)

Boas tardes 

Isto hoje está com outro aspecto ,está está ,menos calor ,e o céu com outra vida,que já não se via há semanas,mas,por enquanto ainda só muito nublado,vamos esperar pelo resto,actual 30.6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2010 às 12:33)

Mix disse:


> O dia promete..



Está a prometer sim!
Não pára de crescer a célula no centro do país.







Radar do IM


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2010 às 14:10)

Imagem de uma webcam em Seia:






--------------

Aproximação das células de Montemuro.
Webcam da Gralheira:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2010 às 14:17)

E o resto não chegou ,o céu continua nublado e a sentir-se o ambiente abafado,actual 32.6ºC.


----------



## miguelgjm (31 Ago 2010 às 14:30)

O Aspecto do céu aqui de casa. Já se ouvem bastantes trovões, cá estamos á espera!


----------



## dahon (31 Ago 2010 às 14:52)

Boas!

Por Viseu também já se ouvem bem os trovões e caiem uma pingas mas muito espaçadas.


----------



## Geiras (31 Ago 2010 às 15:27)

Então e as trovoadas aqui para Castelo Branco ?

mas pelo que vi na ultima imagem no sat24 está-se a formar uma célula a oeste da cidade, será ?

EDIT: ouvem se trovoes ao longe.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Ago 2010 às 15:54)

Depois de uns dias de ausência eis que chego a Viseu e deparo-me com chuva fraca a moderada, até agora apenas 0.5mm, vento moderado em rajadas e trovoada.

Actuais 24.8ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2010 às 16:56)

A instabilidade continua a fazer-se sentir em especial na zona da serra da Estrela.
Loriga vai com 14,5mm acumulados.
Manteigas com 6mm.
Covilhã com 1mm.


Na webcam de Seia também se vê chover há uma série de tempo.






Imagem da webcam do spiritmind há cerca de 45 minutos:






Na Gralheira, há instantes:







Imagem de satélite e radar de intensidade da precipitação:












Até às 14h UTC haviam 2808 descargas eléctricas registadas pelo IM.


----------



## ACalado (31 Ago 2010 às 17:33)

Trovoada Intensa que caiu sobre a cidade, pena não estar no melhor local de observação mas deu para fazer um vídeo de onde estava. O melhor esta no fim do vídeo 


Imagem da Webcam a mesma hora


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Ago 2010 às 17:38)

Que regalo para os meus ouvidos Spiritmind... Bom registo!! Grandes bombas   Isso sim é som para os meus ouvidos!!

Acho que Bragança vai ve-la passar ao lado!!


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Ago 2010 às 18:15)

Recarregaste-me as baterias!! 

Um regalo mas que regalo, excelente registo, apesar de ser magnifico , a chuva e trovoada intensa é preocupação, por causa de inundações, já que a terra está seca mas bem seca..


EDIT: Ainda estou na esperança que cresça aqui algo..


----------



## ACalado (31 Ago 2010 às 18:17)

Volta a carga a trovoada por aqui


----------



## Paulo H (31 Ago 2010 às 18:41)

Por aqui ainda nem uma pinga, só encoberto! Bolas, está difícil.. :S 

Estava com atenção numa mancha vermelha a SE de castelo branco, na imagem de radar de precipitação das 16h, mas verifico que às 17h já estava em território espanhol. De qualquer modo, deve ter deixado precipitação intensa sobre Malpica do Tejo.


----------



## ajrebelo (31 Ago 2010 às 18:47)

Boas

Bela trovoada alfe  Já estou cheio de saudades.

Abraços


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2010 às 19:24)

Céu nublado e 27,7ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

17,6ºC / 29,4ºC


----------



## ACalado (31 Ago 2010 às 19:36)




----------



## Lightning (31 Ago 2010 às 19:56)

spiritmind disse:


> Trovoada Intensa que caiu sobre a cidade, pena não estar no melhor local de observação mas deu para fazer um vídeo de onde estava. O melhor esta no fim do vídeo
> 
> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.



  (quem me dera que tivesse sido aqui...)

Parabéns Spiritmind... Assististe ao que eu simplesmente chamo de "trovoada perfeita"... A imagem da webcam está espectacular.


----------



## Lightning (31 Ago 2010 às 20:20)

Registadas no meu detector 1517 descargas desde as 13:30h até agora.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Ago 2010 às 21:11)

depois de ima noite quente o dia aqui por estes lados o dia foi de ceu limpo de manha e de trovoada, praticamente 
a tarde toda, desde as 12.30 so acalmou por volta das 17h... houve alguns cortes de enegia que souberam bem, ja que estava a trabalhar
as temperaturas de hoje sao as segintes:
  24.1ºC minima e a maxima de 31.4ºC

actualmente o ceu esta nublado e ainda se he actividade electrica na serra da estrela... sigo com 24.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2010 às 21:32)

Boas noites.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,actual 25.7ºC 

Temperaturas de hoje 19.7ºC / 33.7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2010 às 21:45)

Dia surpreende no que diz respeito às trovoadas.
Nem mesmo na última run se previa um índice de CAPE/LI capazes de gerar a enorme quantidade de trovoadas que se verificaram.

Run das 12z do GFS:












E na prática o que se verificou:











*4760* descargas eléctricas entre as 9h e as 19h UTC.
5229 até às 20h UTC.


Quanto a precipitação, e no que diz respeito às estações do WU, temos o seguinte (top 3):
35,8mm - Loriga (Tclor)
24,3mm - Covilhã (Spiritmind)
18,8mm - Lousã (Lousano)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2010 às 22:05)

Boas,já ,metade dela leveu com ela nas costas mais o cachorro,apareceu de repente e com muita intensidade e quente ,neste momento já ouço alguns trovões,actual 24.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Ago 2010 às 22:07)

Alguma chuvita, apenas 1.0mm por agora e trovoada.

Actuais 19.8ºC e 71%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Ago 2010 às 22:10)

cai um forte aguaceiro neste momento, mas sem trovoada


----------



## Mjhb (31 Ago 2010 às 22:19)

Chuva algo intensa com algum vento.

Trovoada: 0!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2010 às 22:19)

Por aqui a  voltou novamente há carga e com trovoada,actual 23.5ºC


----------



## 1337 (31 Ago 2010 às 22:22)

ja alguem viu granizo por aí?


----------



## amarusp (31 Ago 2010 às 22:24)

Os mais de 35 mm de precipitação que cairam em Loriga provocaram o aumento do caudal da ribeira. Devido aos incendios que ocorreram a montante de Loriga a água tinha uma coloração negra. Na zona de Seia a situação foi identica, neste caso a qualidade da água para consumo domestico foi certamente afectada. Uma situação que já se esperava.


----------



## Lightning (31 Ago 2010 às 22:25)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui a  voltou novamente há carga e com trovoada,actual 23.5ºC



Há um novo núcleo de uma célula que está a causar alguma actividade eléctrica aí. 

A maioria das descargas são do tipo intra-nuvem.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Ago 2010 às 22:40)

da minha casa vejo toda a encosta da serra da estrela  com ralampagos uns atraz dos outros 
ainda tentei filmar mas como e uma maquina fotografica, pouco se nota e impressionante a quantidade deles... 
ja tentei falar com a malta de la mas nao consigo, o aguaceiro que caiu aqui foi uma pequena nuvem qiue por aqui passou


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2010 às 22:47)

Esta já deu para arrefecer as casas por fora ,um cheirinho a terra molhada ,ela continua por aqui em volta trovoada,actual 20.6ºC.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Ago 2010 às 22:50)

Trovoada em directo na Covilhã: http://www.meteocovilha.com/web.html


----------



## ACalado (31 Ago 2010 às 22:51)

continua a instabilidade por aqui, agora com alguma chuva, muitas descargas eléctricas 

25mm já recolhidos neste evento


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Ago 2010 às 22:52)

volta a chover forte por aqui... 
mas sem trovoada ate ao momento com 22.7ºC


----------



## dahon (31 Ago 2010 às 22:53)

ricardop120 disse:


> da minha casa vejo toda a encosta da serra da estrela  com ralampagos uns atraz dos outros
> ainda tentei filmar mas como e uma maquina fotografica, pouco se nota e impressionante a quantidade deles...
> ja tentei falar com a malta de la mas nao consigo, o aguaceiro que caiu aqui foi uma pequena nuvem qiue por aqui passou



Boas.

Confirmo, de minha casa o cenário a Este ou seja para os lados da Serra da Estrela é fantástico são relâmpagos uns atrás dos outros.

Cumps


----------



## amarusp (31 Ago 2010 às 23:04)

As águas que correram nas ribeiras  mais pareciam petroleo: foto: Carlos Amaro




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## amarusp (31 Ago 2010 às 23:06)

Rotunda destruida em Seia, foto Carlos Amaro




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2010 às 23:10)

Volta chover com alguma intensidade,mas sem trovoada,actual 20.1ºC.


----------



## amarusp (31 Ago 2010 às 23:11)

Rio Alva, hoje durante a tarde, foto Carlos Amaro




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MSantos (31 Ago 2010 às 23:14)

A cor dessa Ribeira é impressionante *amarusp*  

Relâmpago bem apanhado *spiritmind*


----------



## dahon (31 Ago 2010 às 23:34)

Neste momento chove torrencial por aqui..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2010 às 23:46)

Por aqui já vai limpando,a N/NE muitos relâmpagos ainda,ambiente mais fresco,era o que fazia mais falta por cá ,actual 19.9ºC.


----------



## Fil (1 Set 2010 às 01:03)

spiritmind disse:


>



Bem apanhado! 

Por aqui muitas nuvens mas trovoada nem vê-la. O mês acaba com uma mínima foi de 16,6ºC e uma máxima de 26,4ºC.


----------

